# smoked cabbage



## hooked on smokin (Feb 3, 2007)

2nd try on this one, did a smaller cabbage using MSMITH recipe.


----------



## dgross (Feb 3, 2007)

My hubby just saw the pic and nicknamed it 'the mummy's brain'  :lol:  :lol: . Where did you find the recipe on the fourm? Daun


----------



## ultramag (Feb 4, 2007)

Here is a link to the recipe Daun:

Marvin's Smoked Cabbage

It is definately a must try if you like cabbage. Probably oughta give it a whirl even if you don't, it just might change your mind.


----------



## supervman (Aug 18, 2009)

SHUCKS - another good one lost to "the crash"


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 18, 2009)

I couldn't pull it up but I really want to fine out the recipe cause I can eat a whole head of cabbage like an apple. I love the stuff and would like to try to smoke it.  It really cann't be that hard.


----------



## bluefrog (Aug 18, 2009)

I've done a cabbage as follows, I don't know if this is the same method though.

crumple tinfoil to make aring to support the cabbage
core the cabbage and place in the ring with hollowed out core up
cook several slices of bacon 
fill core with chopped onionand garlic and the bacon and bbq sauce top with several pats of butter
I can't remember how long I smoked it for sure I think that it was about 2 hours
Ithink I originally found the recipe in one of Raichlen's books

Scott


----------

